# WESTBRANCH 3/17/18...



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Hey bass guys just thought I would share this with you all...LOL.

Tight lines and good times.

Don.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...Hey bass guys just thought I would share this with you all...LOL.
> 
> Tight lines and good times.
> 
> Don.


 I think you may be doing it wrong


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Muskie thumb! Hahaha!!!
Whoever came up with that is a genius.
And you are honorable for bringing it to fruition.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Nope.


----------

